# Solved: Installed new graphics card and now PC won't boot.



## Shifty45 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi there, I recently decided to make the switch from AMD to nvidia and right before my card arrived, I uninstalled all AMD drivers; this of course then reset my monitors to feedback in basic VGA. When my new GPU came in the post, I installed it into my computer however when I turned the PC back on, it did one of two things: either made three fast beeps and the screen remained black; or it would attempt to run windows, then restart itself and repeat the process. I've tried installing my old card in the hopes that it'd boot in VGA and I could install the nvidia drivers, however I ran into the same issues as listed above. I realise now that I should have installed the nvidia drivers before installing the card, but now I can't even boot my OS. The motherboard I have is the: Asus M4A87TD EVO and my new card is the GTX 760 - any response appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

That card requires a minimum 500w power supply
What do u have ??


----------



## Shifty45 (Aug 5, 2014)

I've got an 850w PSU


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

Did u plug in the 6 pin power plug(s)


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

You shouldn't need to install the drivers before the card, or at least I doubt that is the cause of the problem. I have never done that in any machine I have ever built or upgraded. You were right to uninstall the AMD drivers before installing the nVidia card though.


----------



## Shifty45 (Aug 5, 2014)

Everything seems as though it should work as normal inside the case, I've got the six-pin and the eight-pin connectors plugged in correctly, the card is fully seated and the fans spin as they should when the PC is on. When I attempt to launch windows, it loads briefly before it flashes a blue screen then restarts instantly. My only other option at startup, is to launch startup repair, although I've tried all the options on here and none have been successful so far.


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

Can you boot into safe mode? (see here). Do all this with the nVidia card fitted.

If it boots OK into safe mode then I would uninstall any and all nVidia and/or AMD video drivers that may be showing. Then try rebooting into normal mode. If it boots OK, then try installing the nVidia drivers again.


----------



## Shifty45 (Aug 5, 2014)

I managed to prevent the instant restart at BSOD and wrote down the error message, it was: 'STOP: 0x0000007B, 0x0000034, 0x00000000, 0x00000000'


----------



## Shifty45 (Aug 5, 2014)

And every time I try load Windows in either safe mode or safe mode with networking, I get the BSOD flash and then the PC restarts.


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

This could be a boot sector problem or a driver corruption problem (more likely in my opinion, as the problem occurred while installing drivers). This is a very common STOP error often associated with the above.

A Startup Repair might sort thing out:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/925810


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You may have also accidentally reset the BIOS and changed the SATA mode. Go into the BIOS and find the SATA settings, there are generally a few modes for SATA such as IDE/Legacy, AHCI, and RAID. Note down which mode is currently set and try each of the other modes one at a time.

If that doesn't work use Startup Repair, bring a command prompt and run chkdsk /r
See here how to do that: https://neosmart.net/wiki/startup-repair-infinite-loop/#Fix_1_Run_chkdsk_on_the_boot_volume


----------



## Shifty45 (Aug 5, 2014)

I spent most of last night going down the repair with the windows disc route and still nothing worked. I then decided to look in the case but the back side instead of the normal way and it turns out that one of the power connectors wasn't fully pushed in and that just happened to power the hard drive with the OS on. Thanks for all of your help, I"m very relieved to have it back and working.


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

Glad you got it sorted. Its surprising how often its the basic things that just get overlooked


----------

